# Feeding Pork



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Not speaking of raw nor bones but cooked pork roast and pork chops. Some say that because pigs eat pretty much anything they are classed different than other meat sources and I haven't seen pork in any commercial pet feed. I'm really curious if there is a concern with feeding pig or bear meat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> Not speaking of raw nor bones but cooked pork roast and pork chops. Some say that because pigs eat pretty much anything they are classed different than other meat sources and I haven't seen pork in any commercial pet feed. I'm really curious if there is a concern with feeding pig or bear meat.


From what I know about meat pigs, their diet isn't substantially different than that fed to other meat animals. Kodi's daily food is not pork, it happens to be chicken-based. But I regularly use pork roast, cut in small cubes for training treats, and so do many of the people I work with.

If I had to guess, the reason that dog food producers don't use it more is due to public perception of what is "healthy". We know, for humans, lean pork is actually a "healthier" (lower in cholesterol) protein source than beef is.

Can't say about bear... Bear is a game animal, so there is no control over what it has been eating. In some ways, that might be better... probably few GMO's and certainly no abx or hormones in the meat!  OTOH, I would THINK that bear meat would have a lot of fat in it, except right after the bears break hibernation in the spring.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> From what I know about meat pigs, their diet isn't substantially different than that fed to other meat animals. Kodi's daily food is not pork, it happens to be chicken-based. But I regularly use pork roast, cut in small cubes for training treats, and so do many of the people I work with.
> 
> If I had to guess, the reason that dog food producers don't use it more is due to public perception of what is "healthy". We know, for humans, lean pork is actually a "healthier" (lower in cholesterol) protein source than beef is.
> 
> Can't say about bear... Bear is a game animal, so there is no control over what it has been eating. In some ways, that might be better... probably few GMO's and certainly no abx or hormones in the meat!  OTOH, I would THINK that bear meat would have a lot of fat in it, except right after the bears break hibernation in the spring.


You think the same as I do. I use pork roast as a training treat too but so many people seem to think pork is a bad thing to feed dogs as they think it's dirty meat. Over the winter I used all of my moose and deer and all that's left in the freezer is bear. I'll give it a try it was shot last spring and it looks pretty lean. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

generally , there is nothing wrong with pork. Here is from The Dog Food Project 

Pork should not be fed because it causes pancreatitis in dogs 
myth 9

A statement I have encountered quite often recently, unlike any material that substantiates the claim. According to veterinary literature, the most common causes for pancreatitis are 
•a high fat, low protein diet
•obesity
•trauma (car accidents, falling)
•other diseases (Cushing's syndrome, diabetes)
•tumors
•some drugs and toxins (e.g. antibiotics, insecticides)
•genetic predisposition (hyperlipidemia, e.g. mini schnauzer, cocker spaniel)
As part of a well balanced diet, pork isn't any more dangerous than beef, lamb or chicken. The fat content is key, and many pets suffer from pancreatitis when fed excessively fatty, greasy table scraps - which are not part of a balanced diet. The most susceptible animals are those who don't eat anything but kibble all year and suddenly get an overload of "goodies" on thanksgiving or other holidays. 

One other thing that doesn't quite fit the bill is the fact that there is a good number of premium quality dog foods that use pork meal as a protein source. I very much doubt that a single manufacturer out there would risk their excellent reputation by purposefully including an ingredient in their food that is a proven cause of pancreatitis


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I give my roshi little pieces of boiled pork sirloin meat (all fat trimmed away). He eats it like any other meat.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I have struggled with pork because of the perception i have about pork however, i spoke with a woman who makes raw for dogs and was telling her about Django. She said pork would be her choice without a doubt. Not going the raw route but I know Fromm makes a pork and apple sauce kibble. Django is not digging his food and I have come to find out that most dogs that try this dog food don't like it either. Was looking at potential options.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

And thank you Dave for your post. Good info from you and everyone else.


----------

